
Ask HN: Can we build synthetic neurons? - hsikka
I just finished https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxiv.org&#x2F;abs&#x2F;1705.06963 and was pleasantly surprised at state of neurotrophic computing. Specifically, the use of organic materials to build robust, low power networks that get past the von Neumann bottleneck and allow us to incorporate new levels of sensing into our environment and lives seems extraordinary. TPUs and chips are obviously interesting for orgs like google, but what about synthetic clusters of neurons integrated into our environment? How significant could that be?
======
thedevindevops
Are you asking about something like the spinnaker supercomputer or do you mean
artificial but non-virtual man-made neurons?

~~~
hsikka
The latter, spinnaker is cool, but I’m thinking about building low power
sensory networks into appliances, the environment, etc

